# IOS 8 vs ipad



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

:hide: Committed the Cardinal Sin of putting the Cart before the Horse.. Doing Updates on my iPad adding the IOS 8 and everything went South from there.. Heard that "Something Yosemite" should be out in another month to Fix the Problems ??? 

:whistling: In the meantime I'm endouring everything from Lagging to Freezing Up in mid composing an email.. Even a range of problems while viewing a Vlog on YouTube.. If I knew of a Fail Safe quick fix , could Backtrack / Restore to an Earlier Date I'd go for it..I'm hesitant as I'm notorious for suffering from the Fat Finger Syndrome... Any Ideas or Advice Appreciated. Cheers :uhoh:


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Release of Yosemite for Mac computers will only add some features that are currently disabled.

Can you tell me what iPad you have?

You cannot roll back to a previous version of iOS. Once you upgrade the version you are running is the only version you can restore to.

FWIW I upgraded my iPad and have no issues.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

see the following

How to delete iOS 8 from your iPhone or iPad and reinstall iOS 7 - How to - Macworld UK


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

sobeit said:


> see the following
> 
> How to delete iOS 8 from your iPhone or iPad and reinstall iOS 7 - How to - Macworld UK


That does not work any longer. Apple stopped "Signing" old versions yesterday. You can no longer downgrade to a previous version.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

MartyF81 said:


> Release of Yosemite for Mac computers will only add some features that are currently disabled.
> 
> Can you tell me what iPad you have?
> 
> ...



:ermm: ipad 2, was under the Tree , Christmas 2013... :whistling:


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

MartyF81 said:


> That does not work any longer. Apple stopped "Signing" old versions yesterday. You can no longer downgrade to a previous version.


yea, I was afraid of that. you think with all the problems people are having with ios 8, they would continue signing a little longer until they know for sure that 8.0.2 works properly.


----------



## NorPlan (Sep 25, 2014)

MartyF81 said:


> That does not work any longer. Apple stopped "Signing" old versions yesterday. You can no longer downgrade to a previous version.



 Yep by the time I tried going into Recovery Mode.. :uhoh: The Times Up came into play..


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

sobeit said:


> yea, I was afraid of that. you think with all the problems people are having with ios 8, they would continue signing a little longer until they know for sure that 8.0.2 works properly.


They are still signing 8.0 so users can go back to that if they needed to.

Unfortunate week for Apple.


----------

